# Don't let this happen to you when carrying



## bayhawk2 (Sep 25, 2010)

Just an article that I came across today.I think it is
something to think about if you're in doubt about
your weapon being secure.
Woman shot in buttocks while dining out at Raffa's Waterfront Grill in northeast Harris County | abc13.com


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Dropping a gun is a sin.


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

"The weapon owner will likely not face charges." Now that seems rather odd. And what kind of handgun goes off when dropped now a days? Was Robert Blake somehow involved here? 
Eli


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

The CHL holder will not face any charges?! Maybe not criminally, but he/she will likely get sued into bankruptcy, and justifiably so.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

There's always one (or a few thousand) in the bunch.

_
16 greed 1/14/11 10:16 AM EST

this is a good reason why handguns should be outlawed for the general public! Mark As Violation _

When I was in college, I was biking to class with some guy wasn't paying attention and hit me with his car. I didn't think about it at the time, but maybe we should outlaw cars for all people. That way there wouldn't be any more car accidents and nobody will ever be injured again. Talk about hindsight being 20/20!


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Negligence! Modern firearms do not just "go off", even when dropped. The dude probably tried to grab it as it fell, which is a very bad idea.


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

BTW, I'm comment #18 now! :mrgreen:


----------



## clockworkjon (Dec 2, 2010)

Dammit, I've gotten myself into a 2nd Amendment pissing match with a guy over this story. Why must I cause myself undo stress? I'm just wasting bytes on these people. Sheesh!


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

EliWolfe said:


> "The weapon owner will likely not face charges." Now that seems rather odd. And what kind of handgun goes off when dropped now a days? Was Robert Blake somehow involved here?
> Eli


According to the Houston Chronicle it was a derringer.

Woman shot when man drops gun at restaurant | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

cougartex said:


> According to the Houston Chronicle it was a derringer.
> 
> Woman shot when man drops gun at restaurant | Houston & Texas News | Chron.com - Houston Chronicle


Oooops!  Senior citizen with derringer flopping around in a coat pocket? Not good.
Eli :mrgreen:


----------

